# Morse is good for you.



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Interesting. from https://www.smithsonianmag.com/.../morse-code-back.../...: Morse code, on the other hand, requires you to use “the filter between your ears,” Witherspoon says. “I think a lot of people these days value that.” Indeed, some hams say that sending and receiving Morse code builds up neural connections that may not have existed before, much in the way that math or music exercises do. A 2017 study led by researchers from Ruhr University in Bochum, Germany, and from University Medical Center Utrecht in the Netherlands supports the notion that studying Morse code and languages alike boosts neuroplasticity in similar ways.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

599 😁


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

But seriously, sitting with phones clamped on listening to static and morse and working barely readable stations certainly gives me a break from my god-awful tinnitus. And, of course, makes me highly intelligent


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Dick,

Unfortunately it was probably the morse and static etc that gave you the tinnitus in the first place! My hearing has
been effected by my years at GKA. Now wear hearing aids - that helps with my tinnitus.

Neville


----------



## inandaship (May 5, 2007)

Never aspired to becoming a R/O Harry but always enjoyed calling up ships on the old aldis lamp which helped pass a quiet watch and was tinnitus free!


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure if morse is good for my brain as I constantly mentally convert signs and advertisements into morse, this forty years since I used morse on a daily basis. Those bleeping machines in hospital have me believing someone is attempting to send a distress signal.


----------



## Challisstern (2 mo ago)

Wismajorvik said:


> Not sure if morse is good for my brain as I constantly mentally convert signs and advertisements into morse, this forty years since I used morse on a daily basis. Those bleeping machines in hospital have me believing someone is attempting to send a distress signal.


Perhaps they are.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Wismajorvik said:


> Not sure if morse is good for my brain as I constantly mentally convert signs and advertisements into morse, this forty years since I used morse on a daily basis. Those bleeping machines in hospital have me believing someone is attempting to send a distress signal.


.-- .. ... -- .- .--- --- .-. ...- .. -.- me too.

John T


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

JT,
You just wanted to make us work. Sending you a PM.

Neville


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Being an active radio amateur in retirement I can still winkle out QSA1 signals from out of the noise thanks to my 20+ years at GKA. However I do struggle to hear what my good lady says even when she is sat next to me. Probably due to being able to filter out the human voice in noisy operating wings at GKA all those years ago. Or simply selective hearing.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I had to get my bug keyer out of the loft and send TDP's reply to be able to read it.
Sad isn't the word !

Another boring fact is that Sammy Morse didn't in fact invent the code, trouble is I can't remember who did. I tried looking it up but to no avail.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Must admit I had to mentally convert to sound to read it myself. I originally learned morse by light signalling, moved onto sound but never managed the written dots and dashes.


----------



## oldfartBill (2 mo ago)

Wismajorvik said:


> Not sure if morse is good for my brain as I constantly mentally convert signs and advertisements into morse, this forty years since I used morse on a daily basis. Those bleeping machines in hospital have me believing someone is attempting to send a distress signal.


Yes agree with the "bleeping machines" in hospital, my ears ***** up immediately every time when I hear SM but of course never reaches SOS !!


----------



## Darby998 (5 mo ago)

Harry Nicholson said:


> Interesting. from https://www.smithsonianmag.com/.../morse-code-back.../...: Morse code, on the other hand, requires you to use “the filter between your ears,” Witherspoon says. “I think a lot of people these days value that.” Indeed, some hams say that sending and receiving Morse code builds up neural connections that may not have existed before, much in the way that math or music exercises do. A 2017 study led by researchers from Ruhr University in Bochum, Germany, and from University Medical Center Utrecht in the Netherlands supports the notion that studying Morse code and languages alike boosts neuroplasticity in similar ways.


I don't care how 'clever' a machine is, it can't pick a W/T signal out from severe interference/howling/static which the human ear can.
(I was an RAF telegraphist, and occasional wireless op in RAF marine craft.)


----------

